# Recommended Scales



## KevP (Jul 5, 2022)

Evening all, still new at this diabetes lark! I'm looking for a decent set of simple scales. I have looked at loads of threads on the forum and elsewhere and can't seem to find what I want. I know that weighing yourself isn't the be all and end all but I would like a set of decent scales.
I'd rather not have a set that have lots of functions just a basic one that are accurate. 
Any suggestions?
Many thanks, Kev.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 5, 2022)

This looks quite a simple one, inexpensive from Amazon. Salter are usually reilable. 
Salter 9207 WH3R Compact Glass Electronic Bathroom Scale, Easy-to-Read Display, Step On Activation, Toughened Safety Glass Platform Scales, Max. Weight 150 KG/330 lbs, 15-Year Guarantee, White


----------



## trophywench (Jul 6, 2022)

Link



			Amazon.co.uk : salter 9207


----------

